# Download the latest version of SPSS



## طارق سامي (18 مارس 2008)

الأخوة الأعزاء
سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
يمكنكم الان تحميل spss v 16 من الرابط التالي:
http://www.4shared.com/dir/6127307/cfa48c3f/spss_16.html
وهذا البرنامج هو من أقوى البرامج في مجال تحليل البيانات والعمليات الإحصائية
ولمزيد من الفائدة سأوافيكم قريبا بكتاب رائع عن تعليم هذا البرنامج وهو spss for Dummies
نفعنا الله بما علمنا وأعاد لأمتنا هيبتها


----------



## Syrian VIP (19 مارس 2008)

انتظر الكتاب اخي

وشكرا لك


----------



## طارق سامي (19 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يمكنكم تحميل كتاب spss for dummies من الرابط التالي :
http://www.4shared.com/file/28213581/fb38944f/ForDummiesSPSSForDummiesApr2007.html?s=1


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (20 مارس 2008)

أنت أكثر من رائع ومساهمتك جبارة نشكر لك عطائاتك السخية وأطلب أضافة الكتاب والبرنامج الى المكتبة بعد أذنك


----------



## Syrian VIP (20 مارس 2008)

شكرا لك اخي على سرعة الرد

في اي بي


----------



## هاني سليمان (23 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك و مشكور علي المجهود


----------



## magda (24 مارس 2008)

شكرا
تم تنزيل اربعة اجزاء عند فك الضغط يطلب الجزء الخامس
رجاء تنزيل الجزء الخامس
وهل هو خمسة اجزاء فقط
رجاء الرد بذللك البرنامج ناقص


----------



## طارق سامي (24 مارس 2008)

الاخت الفاضلة
البرنامج مقسم الى 5 اجزاء كما يتضح من الرابط المشار اليه بعاليه
قومي باختيار كل قسم وتنزيله
نفعنا الله بما علمنا والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## magda (25 مارس 2008)

شكرا
عند فتح الرابط اليوم وجدت الجزء الخامس وحجمه صغير
قبل ذلك لم يكن موجود


----------



## mansi (12 ديسمبر 2008)

key generator not available ,,,please attach


----------



## نادر محمد (14 يناير 2009)

الله يجزاك خير


----------



## maiskal (11 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا على المعلومات ولكن هناك صعوبة في التنزيل
ما عم ينزل
ارجو ايجاد حل حتى تتحقق الفائدة للجميع
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ISAM222 (2 أغسطس 2009)

thanks alot for this valuable book


----------



## gafel (2 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لك أستاذ طارق وأطلب منك ومن الأستاذ محمود مشرفنا المتميز العزيز أن يضعولنا برنامج مهم آخر في نفس هذا المجال وهو expert choice حيث طلبته كثيرا لحاجتي اليه ولم أحصل عليه لحد الآن فقط نسخة تجريبية عندي ومحدودة


----------



## ابو امنة (25 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير جزاء لهذا الجهد


----------



## aatwl (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*مشكور*

شكرا لك على المشاركة


----------



## ahmad shafei (9 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## kananah (13 ديسمبر 2009)

:75:Thank You so much for this work God pless you


----------



## SAIFASAD (5 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## mostafa elkadi (29 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير الثواب


----------



## يسرى191 (1 يونيو 2010)

أرجو من المهندس الكريم انزال البرنامج على روابط rapidshare لأنه يدعم استكمال التحميل عند انقطاع الأنترنت أما 4shared فلا 
و شكرا جزيلا لك على مساهمتك السخية


----------



## Dr. Hatem (21 يوليو 2010)

thnx alot for providing us w/such helpful programs


----------



## najebnader (18 أغسطس 2010)

*Spss بروابط متعدده للأعضاء الأعزاء*

سلام الله عليكم أعزائي إليكم الروابط وبعدة سيرفرات إن شاء الله تلقى اعجابكم 




SPSS 17 Statistics | 820 MB

http://rapidshare.com/files/225823127/SPSSv17.0_full_www.softarchive.net.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/225823086/SPSSv17.0_full_www.softarchive.net.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/225823105/SPSSv17.0_full_www.softarchive.net.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/225823513/SPSSv17.0_full_www.softarchive.net.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/225823475/SPSSv17.0_full_www.softarchive.net.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/225823472/SPSSv17.0_full_www.softarchive.net.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/225823470/SPSSv17.0_full_www.softarchive.net.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/225823483/SPSSv17.0_full_www.softarchive.net.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/225823229/SPSSv17.0_full_www.softarchive.net.part09.rar


SPSS v16.0.1 | 581 MB


http://hotfile.com/dl/16701243/c70efb9/SPSSv16.0.1.part1.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/16701242/8416cdd/SPSSv16.0.1.part2.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/16701440/26817ed/SPSSv16.0.1.part3.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/16701445/563fd25/SPSSv16.0.1.part4.rar.html
OR
Download (Uploading)
http://uploading.com/files/7bf91ed6/SPSSv16.0.1.part4.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/fec948m7/SPSSv16.0.1.part3.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/7eda433m/SPSSv16.0.1.part2.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/e3eaf712/SPSSv16.0.1.part1.rar/


SPSS 11.0 | 626 MB


http://hotfile.com/dl/11925676/9397112/spss_S.part1.rar
http://hotfile.com/dl/11924267/9b1cf4b/spss_S.part2.rar
http://hotfile.com/dl/11924583/0671498/spss_S.part3.rar
http://hotfile.com/dl/11924806/f63c24a/spss_S.part4.rar
http://hotfile.com/dl/11925051/79d89c6/spss_S.part5.rar

Mirror rapidshare
http://rapidshare.com/files/277666480/spss_S.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/277666498/spss_S.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/277666806/spss_S.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/277667357/spss_S.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/277666458/spss_S.part5.rar


The Video Guide for SPSS Version 13.0



Download (Hotfile)
http://hotfile.com/dl/49897761/0ecc1de/The.VideoGuide.for.SPSS.part1.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/49897760/5f4dd1e/The.VideoGuide.for.SPSS.part2.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/49897763/7fc41a5/The.VideoGuide.for.SPSS.part3.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/49897766/6e98704/The.VideoGuide.for.SPSS.part4.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/49897762/8fa5488/The.VideoGuide.for.SPSS.part5.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/49897765/d4851bd/The.VideoGuide.for.SPSS.part6.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/49897764/4665b36/The.VideoGuide.for.SPSS.part7.rar.html

or:
Download (FileServe)
http://www.fileserve.com/file/v68AMyd/The.VideoGuide.for.SPSS.part1.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/dyVDqNV/The.VideoGuide.for.SPSS.part2.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/aVT9JWR/The.VideoGuide.for.SPSS.part3.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/NrkASm6/The.VideoGuide.for.SPSS.part4.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/AvgJMqe/The.VideoGuide.for.SPSS.part5.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/UX3WcTQ/The.VideoGuide.for.SPSS.part6.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/a8X5f3d/The.VideoGuide.for.SPSS.part7.rar

or:
Download (Rapidshare)
http://rapidshare.com/files/401570749/The.VideoGuide.for.SPSS.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/401570762/The.VideoGuide.for.SPSS.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/401570751/The.VideoGuide.for.SPSS.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/401570744/The.VideoGuide.for.SPSS.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/401570748/The.VideoGuide.for.SPSS.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/401570752/The.VideoGuide.for.SPSS.part6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/401570754/The.VideoGuide.for.SPSS.part7.rar


----------



## فؤاد1990 (20 أغسطس 2010)

:1:شكرا على الكتاب وصوم مقبول ان شاء الله:32::30:


----------



## ايمن حسين (23 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hazem0101 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

thank you so much ,but i just have one Question what can i use this program for???


----------



## Tarekelswefydent (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك و مشكور علي المجهود*


----------



## خالد قريسو (4 يوليو 2011)

مشكورر أخي الكريم


----------



## المهندسون99 (27 أكتوبر 2011)

ارجو مساعدتكم في موضوع المخاطر المسببة للمطالبات في المشاريع كتب اوبحوث او اي شي


----------



## mamdouha (20 مارس 2012)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## ايمن حسين (21 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا......................


----------

